# ZZ Top "Eliminator 1933 Ford



## fazmodeller (Feb 7, 2013)

ZZ Top is an American Rock Band formed in 1969 who have sold over 50 million albums. One of their founding members, Billy Gibbons, who has always been a car collector and Hot Rod enthusiast commissioned the customised chopped Ford 1933 Coupe which featured on the cover of their 10 million copies sold 1983 released album "Eliminator". The car featured in 3 music videos featuring hit singles ( Give Me All Your Lovin' ,Sharp Dressed Man and Legs) from the album.
Monogram released this kit in 1985 and re-released it 3 more times with little change. Although it suffers from Americas kit manufacturers simplicity of detail the shape and fit work and overall it is a straightforward build. Monogram seem to have captured the classic curves of 1930s car design well. To improve realism a photoetch grille and turned aluminium exhaust trumpets and gas cap have been added. Paints used are Tamiya and Alclad lacquers. Hope you enjoy
Steve Hansford
Melbourne, Australia












































CAR Models ART


CAR Models ART, Мельбурн. Отметки "Нравится": 112 · Обсуждают: 5. Celebrating the creation of replicas in miniature of automotive design.




www.facebook.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very clean and that grill makes it POP !






.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Do you have photos of the interior before assembly or with the rumble seat up?


----------



## fazmodeller (Feb 7, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have interior photos during the build. What I can say is that one of the biggest fit issues I had was with fitting the seat into the floor via the mounting pins. I ended up mounting the seat into the cabin and removing the pins to achieve a flush fit. The interior came up well but with a chopped roof it is almost impossible to get a clear photo of it completed. Even the photos I took with flash don't really do it justice.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice rendition of the hot rod. the photoetch grille really makes a substantial improvement.


----------

